# owen is fluffed



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Owen has been fluffed up for two days. It appear he is getting new pin feathers. From my understanding its not a good sign to be fluffed so long. Should I be concerned? He is eating and singing.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

He doesn't look too fluffed from the photos. It's good that he is eating and singing as normal.

You do want to raise your alert level if you notice the following symptoms combined:

1. Your bird's feathers are puffed all over with the feathers raised and you can see his skin.

2. He looks tired, nappy, and/or remains still for extended period of time without chirping or eating.

3. His droppings have a black or unusual color and texture.

These combined symptoms are definite signs that he is sick and should be checked by an avian vet asap.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Nearest regular vet is an hour and a half away. An avian vet would be a 4 hour drive. Thank you for the advice. I tried getting a better picture. Little ****** is a mover!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Most likely your Owen is experiencing the side effects of his moult. 
During this time budgies can also get more sleepy and can be a bit fluffed up. Moults do take some energy out of them, this is why during this time we must provide them food rich in protein. You can offer Owen egg food, that will certainly help him cope better with the moult and keep his energy levels up.
You can get store bought egg food or you can make your own. Be sure to check the Diet an Nutrition section of the forums for egg food recipes.
Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've received good advice form the other members. 

The following link will give you information about molts.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

This link provides a great egg food recipe

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

This link provides information regarding a healthy diet for your budgies

Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

:iagree: with everything! 
He doesn't look sick at all, could be just a rough moult, as budgies tend to sleep more and be more "fluffy" during moults. Poor Owen, moults are annoying  
Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh good. He is tight with my son. I feed them egg food 3-4 times a week. (Homemade) farm fresh eggs. Thanks all for the reassurance. He was given a bath of sorts. Boy oh boy that was a mess. I tried to get a video for y'all. The laughter was soo loud, thought maybe it wasn't best to post. (Both kids were just rolling they thought it was soo funny)


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

That's good...budgies are beautiful, but they can be a tad 'messy' at times.


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh my goodness. I think I know why he is fluffed. I feel so silly. Just had to update y'all. So there was a thread today on English budgies and the fluffyness of them.... Thats what Owen looks like! He is getting more and more fluffy. ;-) (I really don't know his breed or mutation though)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you want help with Owen's breed and mutation,you'll need clear in-focus pictures taken in natural light.
Then you can post a thread in the Sexing and Mutation section of the forum asking for input. 

Please take a look at these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

PS Owen does not look like an English budgie to me. *


----------

